# MotorhomeFacts Stickers.



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

MotorhomeFacts Stickers.

Just wondering where people intend placing these.

If we all place them in the same place it might be easier for us to recognise each other, when out and about.

Your thoughts please.

Homer….Rob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

How about drivers side, top corner of Windscreen. It won't be confused with a Tax Disc then.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

I'd prefer lower side, solely from a driving vision point of view.

Driver's side, lower corner? Driver's side= easier to see when passing each other, and lower side=won't interfere with vision.

Barry


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

I would think the chances of seeing a sticker this size on a windscreen when passing is highly unlikely, where ever you decide to stick it. 
I find it hard enough trying to identify low profiles from vans, and if there is actually anyone driving in an A class, remembering to wave, as well as observing the road ahead. 
If I have to try to spot a 3" sticker too, I think I will probably be heading for an accident.
I thought the sticker was to help spot fellow anoraks at shows etc., as that was the reason for my purchase.
Colin


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

An orange 'blob' at the bottom of the driver's side? Gotta be MHF! How much do you need to see? We're not talking 'motorways' here!

Barry


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Er Barry hate to say this but the sticker is a sort of greenish shade of orange


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

WOT?!!! And no-one told me? There's me ordering a couple to match my eyes, and they match Sue's instead!!  

Whatever... (I haven't received them yet)

Barry


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Can someone please hurry up and decide where to stick it,have been out twice to move it ,it's freezing out there..................... :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> hymmi Posted: Sat Nov 20, 2004 5:22 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Can someone please hurry up and decide where to stick it,have been out twice to move it ,it's freezing out there.....................


 :lol: :lol: :lol:



> camoyboy Posted: Sat Nov 20, 2004 3:06 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Sorry but not very constructive. :wink:

The thing is these stickers will be noticeable as Barry pointed out, on A roads or traffic jams or any slow moving situation, on motorways we can forget it.

The only consideration to make is that wherever we put it, we have to remember that people will like to read the nickname on it when parked up.

Homer....Rob


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ok folks who wants our money - how do we get a couple of these stickers. Will they stick to the back of the wing mirrors that way one on each side will make it easy to spot even when in foreign climates.



Ian & Col


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Husband just said what am i to do when we pass someone with one.turn round and follow their van to find out what their name is.

Seriously though what about behind rear view mirror no distraction there and easy to spot. 8O


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I though it had alreafy been decided to put them on the backs of the door mirrors as suggested by Raine some months back?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure anything was decided a while ago  , as these are window stickers, designed for the inside of the window, there is no sticky on the reverse side, you could glue them on, but I doubt they will last long in the elements.

I have mine and will wait untill I know where the majority feel is the best place. :wink: 

Behind the rear view mirror sounds good, although it might need someone with a step ladder to read it on site.  

Homer....Rob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Ok folks who wants our money - how do we get a couple of these stickers.


Hi Ian and Carol, nice to see even our newer members want to get in on the act 

well if you have a paypal account or are willing to spend a few minutes setting one up you can simply click on the link on the left near the top called "Buy MHF Stickers" or alternatively click on the link here:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Shop

if you dont have an account and dont fancy setting one up, you can PM me by clicking on the PM icon beneath my post here or clicking this link:-
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Private_Messages&file=index&mode=post&u=4

tell me how many you want, the address you want them sent to and I will give you my bank details and you can then either do telephone banking or online internet bank transfer for the amount, each sticker costs £2.


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Homer,
Previous post was meant to be a bit tongue in cheek, after all this time waiting for the stickers, nobody seems to know where to stick them!!!! 
The rear view mirror idea is no good for the latest Ducato's as they have an obscuration band behind. The corners of the screen is a problem for those who use internal silver screens, as the suckers need to stick on the glass there.
Next?
Colin


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin and thanks for replying, you have raised some very good points there.

Not sure we are all going to agree, or whether we should, where to put these stickers.

My only reason for this thread was to see if we could agree a fixed place to fit them.

I still think if we all place them in the same place, it will make it easier to spot others, my co-pilot is armed and ready with her binoculars.

As for me, the only place I can think of, is the right side of the windscreen, probably half way up, that way you might see it when travelling, but still be able to read it when sited.

Homer.....Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Right, what about one of two places - up behind the rear view mirror OR at the bottom of the screen in the middle?

I personally favour somewhere that's not going to constantly be in my line of sight (I'd prefer the bottom edge of the screen) but we wouldn't have to search far if it was in the centre line of the screen and either top or bottom, according to preference?

Are you SURE they're not orange, Helen? My whole life's been building up to this... :?

Barry


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Bottom middle that sounds good Barry should suit most and as Homer said if behind rear view mirror could be high on some vans to read who it is,specially me 5.3 and short sighted

Husband just popped in from work,told him we could not decide where to stick them.He said at shows why don't you all stick them on your heads as you walk round,now i think that could be fun. :roll:

It is definitely dark green Barry


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

:? 


Homer....Rob


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi :roll: homer,

That is so cool,bottom middle,maybe you should put a poll up with that.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi hymmi, thanks, I think the bottom middle will work. 

Not sure about the poll, if people want that then yes we'll do that.

Homer......Rob


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for the pics, Rob. Makes it a lot clearer, doesn't it?

My vote, then - *bottom, in the middle*.

(I used to be indecisive, but now I'm not so sure...!)

Barry


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks, hymmi. 
(Couldn't it be that, if you squinted a little, looked sideways, with fingers over one eye, it might look just a little bit orangey...?) 

Barry


----------



## 88810 (May 9, 2005)

Unfortunately I don't think I can buy a sticker. It isn't the money (I could manage that) it's more a question of Simon. 
As someone who removed ALL stickers from our van before we had paid the balance outstanding what do you think my chances of having a sticker on our van? wherever the chosen site (middle bottom/moddle top or elsewhere)
Can't wait till we get our new one to see how long the stickers last.
Sorry I couldn't get the picture to work on mine but yellowy/greeny/orangey sounds interesting. I will have to keep my eyes open.
Perhaps a Tshirt would be better for people like me.
Jana


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Aha! D'you see? Even Jana thinks they're "yellowy/greeny/*orangy*"!!!

Barry


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just to upset the applecart,

I,ve got 2 on mine, one bottom left and one bottom right.

I now have an ambidextrously stickered motorhome.

In fact, i'd give my right arm to be ambidextrous...(the old ones are the best).

pete.


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

Or you could look at the guidelines re the swept area of the windscreen @

http://www.motuk.co.uk/manual_830.htm

Regards Malc


----------



## korky (May 16, 2005)

Bottom middle sounds ok to me - will make it fairly distinctive, and from inside it will often be behind clipboard/sat nav/dash clutter/other attachment?
Now . . . . . . . what about the special MHF wave!!!
:lol: 
Korky


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Motorhome stickers*

Yes, could someone tell me where I can get these stickers, I supposedly ordered & paid for one, but I got a pin - up circular badge ( blue colored ) please let me be told the site, & cost :roll:

OK folks I've found the address & have sent off for some, when it arrives I will put it bottom/centre as the majority suggest


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lecky 7,

See this post http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt3252#26497

Homer....Rob


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Ok everyone i intend to put one bottom middle and another in the rear window so those that missed us can look back!!!!

Hey wherever anyone sticks them just make sure yo say hello whenever you see one on a site.


That way everyone knows they work.

ian & Col.


----------



## 88915 (May 10, 2005)

*sticker position*

thank goodness we've come to a consensus on the bottom centre - I was about to complain that I haven't got a rear view mirror in my pilote A class.......


----------



## phylymann (May 9, 2005)

Great, now I have ordered two of the blueish,orangy stickers and can put one in the midlle of the front screen, but where on the back window should I stick the other one :?: :?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Well it seems as though, *Bottom Middle of the windscreen* is the favoured choice of most of the members on this thread.

That actually works out fine for me, it will give my Bluetooth sat/nav receiver some shade.

As for the rear one Phylymann, I don't think that is an issue  , because no matter where we put it, if your sitting behind a motorhome on the road, you should find it :wink: , I think, but I'm open to suggestions.

Thanks to everyone that contributed to this thread, and if more members are going to put the sticker in the same place as the ones listed below, please let us know.

Motorhomersimpson
hymmi
Barry&Sue
Korky
newbees
bognomike
Phylymann

Homer.....Rob


----------



## further (May 9, 2005)

Count me in midle of windscreen it is


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Stuck mine there this morning :wink:


----------



## crissy (May 15, 2005)

mine will be there too, and one in back window


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

If we put these in the middle does that qualify us to remove the front number plate as in the example shown by MHS. Further to this if we also exhibit a rear one where do we have to place it in order to remove the rear number plate.

This certainly saves having to worry about speed camera detection devices, whoever thought a sticker could be so useful!

I await mine with eager anticipation!

John :wink:


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Don't want to be different from rest-bottom middle is where mine will be -arrived today just need glasses to add my name
Leapy




Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Hey! We've got us a con-voy...!  (Who remembers that song?)

Barry


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Still got it


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Yes it's great to see so many others 
have decided to do the same.

Now we just need the other 4000+ and then 
that would be a convoy. :wink: 

Homer...Rob


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Yep.....bottom middle it is.


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

I too will be mounting my stickers, with one of course bottom middle of windscreen. I do have the site URL plastered over the back of my MH so im pretty hard to miss neways


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Okay Dave, show us a piccie of the back of your m/h please.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Thank you PeeJay, such efficient service. What joy- my son paid for my stickers. Will position at bottom centre of windscreen


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Got mine today middle bottom it is.
Cheers
Eddie


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

So,

it seems the general concensus of opinion on the sticker whereabouts is 'middle bottom' and i'll go along with that, however i reckon our resident dashboard teddy might complain that it spoils his view a bit!

pete.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

There's my good old mini VW T1 on that spot I'll ask the wife what she prefers. My eyes are locked on the road in front of me but she will have to look at it....
BTW still next to the dog behind the door guarding the letter box......


Leo


----------



## 89564 (May 28, 2005)

Mine doesnt like the approved position but then the internal screens will never stick to the windscreen.
Mines in the Acrylic Luton window with the France Passion/Red Pennant & other momentos.
Van due for change in February.I am sure the MhF sticker can only add to the resale value.Or is it'' non transferable''?


----------



## 90136 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks PEEJAY for getting my stickers to me, will save the envelope for DNA, her indoors is I am sure going to put them where its kept secret, but someone should see them if they really want to, just look for a bald headed old b****** with steamed up glasses, oh yes and the van will be rocking.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

vw busje wrote;



> BTW still next to the dog behind the door guarding the letter box......


Leo, i had to send yours specially from the post office as you live in Holland, should be there any day.......

pete.


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

Peejay,

it is not the laying on the floor next to the dog that is bothering me but the cocosfibre doormat is a little but rough for me so the sooner the better.....

Leo


----------



## r3gdl (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Peejay,
The little round lovelies arrived today - They'll be astuck by the weekend.
Just haven't quite decided where on the van yet , I reckon the general opinian is in the middle lower part of the front screen - but what about the one at the back - similar place I guess. 
Do you happen to know if they would stick to the outside of the van ???? - or am I being a Pr*t. It's just it would look quite good just below the high level brakelight.
I may give it go anyway!!!
Thanks again for the prompt and efficient service from PeeJay Logistics. Plc

Don


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Stickers arrived today, fitted and working in designated places!


----------



## colian (May 11, 2005)

Thanks Peejay,

Stickers duly positioned and two spare in glove box in case someone wants to join.

ian & col


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Count me in - very worthy cause!

See you all out there in the big bad world. Although not for a while, obviously - it's dark whenever I'm not at work!!!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Got my stickers today, PeeJay. Thank you.

Now to find somewhere different to stick 'em


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Am I the only one who's not ordered any stickers yet, another confession I don't way to other motorhomes.

Don


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

I shouldn't worry about stickers, Don.
Currently there are over 4000 registered members of Motorhomefacts.com and I guess the members buying stickers represent a pretty small percentage.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

Stickers are in place but have remedied the small nickname space with my own addition-see if you can spot me.


Leapy





Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## 89095 (May 13, 2005)

mine arrived today..... thanks for so quick service


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Many thanks, PeeJay - stickers received!


----------



## 89022 (May 12, 2005)

*crossed the north sea*

Peejay,
I may sleep in the bed again, the stickers arrived today.
smashing service many many thanks.

I'll but them on the van this weekend,

Leo


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Okay Dave, show us a piccie of the back of your m/h please.


Sorry for the delay Dickle had to take a piccie first 

See in my gallery http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...lery&file=index&include=view_album.php&page=3 for a high res photo

or the thumbnail below:-


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Nice one, Dave. You'll forgive me if I don't follow suit?!!!

No-one can say that you don't promote your 'baby', can they? Has anyone spoken to you about the site, because they've seen the notice?

Barry


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Received the MHF stickers today.............THANKS 
So its middle bottom is it? 
Now have to keep the eyes peeled for MHF stickers  
Rita & Judy


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Just got mine today. Not quite what I was expecting for a couple of quid but more than happy to play the game.

Now, who was offering their middle bottom?


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Middle bottom of the windscreen stormyweather!! :roll:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> No-one can say that you don't promote your 'baby', can they? Has anyone spoken to you about the site, because they've seen the notice?


I actually get quite a few people coming to chat because of it 
Some just to ask what it is and some who are members of the site and to ask if i am the infamous nukeadmin


----------



## 92150 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Got mine, bottom middle,looking forward to spotting another
Chris


----------



## hymmi (May 9, 2005)

Hi stormywhether,

Think you'll find it's homer that's into bottoms 8O ,i think i've noticed you round the shows homer,we can sense these things 8O 8O 8O .

Dave love the van,what about when you come to sell it,a member will have to buy it(one that's got a few quid).


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

> by hymmi
> Joined: Aug 10, 2004
> Posts: 115
> Location: Leicester
> ...


I resemble those remarks :lol: ,

I'll have you know I always keep my hands in my pockets at shows, that way I don't spend any money.

It's great to see so many have got their stickers, and I can confirm, you can see them across motorways, 
as proved to me on Saturday, on my way to Tackerwhatsit.

Homer....Rob


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Dave love the van,what about when you come to sell it,a member will have to buy it(one that's got a few quid).


lol Hymmi, its not painted on, just decal lettering. I'll just remove it prior to selling it when we eventually return from Travelling


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*MotorhomeFacts Stickers*

Thanks for mine PeeJay -

Haven't stuck them up yet ....Saving it for a special occasion, going to treat myself, I deserve it. GnT at the same time I think.

Vita


----------



## 89146 (May 15, 2005)

My three arrived safely, one for each cab window, agonising over whether the third goes on the windscreen or the rear window !
Will leave the nickname off as I will be hiring the van out from now, customers won't want you lot addressing them as spottydog!
Or maybe they will. Anyhow, it will advertise the site.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

went to dorset for a few days armed with my sticker on the windscreen,but only to cover it up with the silverscreen ......maybe a external sticker maybe

any thoughts


riggy


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi,
I missed most of this discussion - must have been when I was looking for (and finding) the sun.
I have ordered 4 (boasting!!), I intend to put 2 on front and 2 on rear. As it seems to me likely that the best chance to see them is coming up behind people and one has a chance to signal and stop and say Howdy!!
It might also stimulate sales as well - any commission going????????
BillD


----------

